# Sexual innuendo in this old Melanie song?



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

For fun, I went looking for the lyrics to Melanie Safka's Brand New Key this morning. Cute little song from the 70's for those of you too young to remember (you can find it on YouTube). I was surprised to learn that some radio stations banned it because they thought it contained sexual content! Compared to the crap you hear on the radio nowadays, it's nothing! Anyway, here's the lyrics...... do you think it's sexual in nature? For the record, I don't think it is.

I rode my bicycle past your window last night 
I roller-skated to your door at daylight 
It almost seems like you're avoiding me 
I'm okay alone, but you got something I need 

Well, I got a brand new pair of roller skates 
You got a brand new key 
I think that we should get together and 
Try them out to see 

I been looking around awhile 
You got something for me 
Oh! I got a brand new pair of roller skates 
You got a brand new key 

I ride my bike, I roller skate, don't drive no car
Don't go too fast, but I go pretty far 
For somebody who don't drive 
I been all around the world 
Some people say, I've done alright for a girl 

Oh, yea yea, oh, yea yea yea, oh yea yea yea yea yea yea

I asked your mother if you were at home 
She said yes but you weren't alone 
Oh, sometimes I think that you're avoiding me 
I'm okay alone, but you got something I need 

Well, I got a brand new pair of roller skates 
You got a brand new key 
I think that we should get together and 
Try them out to see 
La la la la la la la la, la la la la la la
Oh! I got a brand new pair of roller skates 
You got a brand new key


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Have you seen the movie Boogie Nights?


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

No, why do you ask?


----------



## gurianguy (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Gilliangirl,

I didn't know you were in to Melanie. Are we going to play that next time?


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

gurianguy said:


> Hi Gilliangirl,
> 
> I didn't know you were in to Melanie. Are we going to play that next time?


Sure! It's 3 chords (and the truth? LOL)


----------



## gurianguy (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't think Melanie was in Boogie Nights.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> No, why do you ask?


Rollergirl puts this song on, and then strips down and has sex with Dirk Diggler.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

NB_Terry said:


> Rollergirl puts this song on, and then strips down and has sex with Dirk Diggler.


Oh. Ah, I'm really sorry I missed that. :wink:


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> Oh. Ah, I'm really sorry I missed that. :wink:


So I think the makers of that movie are also acknowledging the sexual innuendo. :smile:


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I always thought that the song was sexually oriented. and what was the other hit.....oasis, again to me of a sexual nature. ( geez, I think the oasis one was hers...haven't heard either song for a long long time.
cheers
RIFF


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

I always laughed at how hard some people would go in search of hidden meanings in lyrics. 

See if you can find the subtle drug references in this tune: Cab Calloway from the 1930's

:smile:


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

oops
screwed up on the oaisis guess.....it must be the Cab Colloway effect..LOL
cheerrs
RIFF


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Paul said:


> According to wikipedia, (which matches the story I have always heard):
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brand_New_Key


Aha! So wiki states it's NOT sexually-oriented! Ha! I was right! I think it's pretty obvious it's not sexual in nature because of the line: "It almost seems like you're avoiding me". Let's face it, if she was *easy* and they were both young, he'd be all over her like white on rice.


----------

